# Vorstellung unseres Teiches



## resape78 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Wir sind neu hier im Forum und wollen unseren gerade fast fertigen Teich vorstellen, nachdem wir hier viele wunderschöne Teiche gesehen haben 

Wir freuen uns über Meinungen, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

So, seht euch das Ding erst einmal an, Viel Spaß noch hier im Forum

Gruß
Sascha & Petra


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo und Willkommen Ihr Beiden.

Die Form Eures Teiches gefällt mir gut, aber... fehlt da nicht noch das wichtigste? Wo sind die Pflanzen??  

Oder sind die Bilder nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## Heiko H. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi ihr beiden,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Einen schönen Teich habt ihr euch da angelegt. Was ist den weiter geplant?
Sollen noch Fische, Pflanzen oder sonstiges im Teich untergebracht werden?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo Sascha und Petra!

Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!

Euer Teich gefällt mir und auch die Umgebung - aber, wie Annett schon schrieb - wo sind die Pflanzen im Teich?
So werdet Ihr nicht viel Freude daran haben...

Viel Spaß hier im Forum und wenn Fragen sind, immer her damit!


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo ihr beiden,

erst mal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!  
Wie schon angesprochen, es fehlen noch viele Pflanzen bei euch im Teich. Sonst ist das Wasser bei Zeiten nur noch grün, und ihr habt keine Freude daran. Im Garten habt ihr ja schon viel China-__ Schilf stehen, gefällt mir.


----------



## resape78 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo
Danke erst einmal  

Um die oft gestellt Frage nach den Pflanzen zu beantworten:

KOMMEN NOCH!!!!!!!!!: 

Wir haben erst Samstag die Steine gelegt und ich war froh, schon mal das gröbste geschafft zu haben und das der Teich unserer Meinung nach zum gesammten Garten passt.

Wir müssen uns jetzt noch unter anderem bei euch im Forum schlau machen, welche Pflanzen passen.
Ich habe die letzte Ausgabe der Zeitschrift SELBER MACHEN GARTEN gekauft, und da wurden Pflanzen vorgestellt, welche die Phosphate und noch diverse andere Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser aufnehmen, ich suche nachher mal nach dem Namen.

Gerne wollen wir Anregungen, welche Pflanzen passen. Gibt es auch Gräser wie das China __ Schilf, welche man im Wasser ziehen kann?

Gruß
Sascha & Petra


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi,

also chinaschilfähnliche Pflanzen für den Teich kenne ich leider nicht.
Was es aber gibt, sind jede Menge __ Seggen (Carex) oder __ Rohrkolben. Erstere versamen sich sehr gut, letzterer kann in der Großausgabe evtl. der Folie gefährlich werden. Von richtigem __ Schilfrohr (klick) kann man bei Folienteichen nur abraten.

Im übrigen entziehen alle Pflanzen dem Wasser Phosphate etc., denn sie brauchen diese zum Wachsen. Je mehr eine Pflanze an Biomasse aufbaut, desto mehr Nährstoffe braucht sie dafür. 
Schaut doch mal in unsere - defekter Link entfernt -, da solltet Ihr einiges finden.


----------



## resape78 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Update:

Die ersten 4 Fische sind drin! 

Fragt aber nicht, wie sie heißen, hab ich vergessen


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi,

so ist es aber genau verkehrt herum. 
Erst müssen die Pflanzen in den Teich, dann sollte er wenigstens 1-2 Monate ohne Fische eingefahren werden/sich entwickeln.

Am besten füttert Ihr jetzt noch kräftig, weil "die armen nichts finden" und dann könnt Ihr Euch schon mal in Unterforum Algen einlesen.  
Einzig evtl. noch wirksame Gegenmaßnahme: Pflanzen setzen ohne Ende - sofort! Und möglichst gar nichts füttern.


----------



## resape78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Sch.... ! 

Morgen früh wollte ich sowieso los und ein paar __ Seggen und noch andere schöne  
Pflanze kaufen gehen.
Futter haben die " armen  Viecher " nix bekommen.
Und die Algen können sich doch mal 2 Tage Zeit lassen:beeten:


----------



## resape78 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

So, hier die Pflanzen....


----------



## stepp64 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo,

sieht mir immer noch nach viel zu wenig Pflanzen aus. Ich habe bei meinem Teich (2500l) ca. 25 Pflanzen eingegraben und das Wasser ist immer noch trübe. Ist auch nicht schlimm, da er erst 8 Wochen alt ist und die Pflanzen sich erst entwickeln müssen. 3-4 Pflanzen werden aber nicht reichen um bei 4500l keine Algen zu haben. 1-2 Tage hast du sicher Zeit. Bei mir hat es 2 Wochen gedauert bis das Wasser trüb wurde. Hängt halt davon ab wie nährstoffreich dein Wasser ist. Hast du wenigstens die Teicherde von den Pflanzen abgespült und durch ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch bzw. nur groben Sand ersetzt? Die Baumärkte verkaufen Teichpflanzen meist in sehr nährstoffreicher Erde (die Pflanzen sollen ja an der Kasse noch super aussehen). Dadurch kommen aber die Algen noch schneller.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## resape78 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Es ist leider auf den Bildern nicht sooooo gut zu sehen, ich habe jetzt 22 Pflanzen drin, und in Körbe gesetzt, wie man es mir im Teichladen gesagt hat.

Ich wollte nachher aber noch los und mir noch ein paar besorgen, denn ein schön zugewachsener Teich sieht ja viiiel schöner aus, aber der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi,
setz die __ Sumpfdotterblume höher.
Die darf und will auch mal trocken stehn,vll.nasse Füsse,aber nicht so tief.
Da gedeiht und blüht sie besser.
Und warum muss in so einen schönen Teich unbedingt ein Fisch 
__ Libellen und __ Molche machen viel mehr Freude.
Ok. ich bin kein Fischfan (weder lebendig noch gebacken  )


----------



## resape78 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Welche sind denn die sumpfdotterblumen?

Ich habe heute morgen auch schon gehört, wenn Fische drin sind, gehen die __ Molche... Sche...!


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi du namens- und ahnungsloser  
Auf dem 3.Bild rechtsaussen ist es die Pflanze mittig am linken Rand.
Und __ Molche und Fische in dem kleinen Teich, naja, eher nicht.
Molche wollen eher lieber in gut eingewachsene Teiche mit UW-Pflanzen.
Sie rollen ihre Eier gern in die Blättchen von Eleodea ein


----------



## resape78 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

... bin nicht Namenslos, sondern SASCHA, sorry 

Aber in dem Punkt mit den Pflanzen, hast du recht, ich habe sie gekauft, aber was sind denn schon namen? Nur Schall und Rauch 

Die Verkäuferin sagte zu den Blumen wie auch das Schild, das sie Sumpfgebiete mögen aber auch bis 15cm tief im Wasser stehen können. Der Pflanzkorb ist wohl etwas zu groß geraten, darum mußte ich die Dinger etwas weiter runter stellen.


----------



## resape78 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

...so, liebe Gemeinde, habe noch ein paar Pflanzen gakauft und wir kommen jetzt auf ca. 40 Stück. Das sollte doch erst einmal reichen, oder?

Bilder gibts heut abend, jetzt ist gleich erst mal Fluch der Karibik mit Junior angesagt.


----------



## Regina (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo Sascha,

ich hoffe Du hast die Pflanzen nicht mit Teicherde eingepflanzt. In der Teicherde sind viel zu viele Nährstoffe und damit ein gutes Futter für die Algen.


----------



## resape78 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

ersteinmal die Fotos.

ähm, was nimmt man denn dann???? 

Kann ich ja noch fix tauschen, oder?


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo,

besorg Dir Sand oder feinen Kies. Oder Verlegesand, das ist Sand mit einem Anteil Lehm.
Die Erde würde ich sehr vorsichtig entfernen bzw. wenn das nicht geht, zur Not den Wasserstand soweit absenken, dass Du es ohne Probleme erledigen kannst.

In der Erde sind viel zu viele Nährstoffe.... das freut vor allem die Algen!


----------



## resape78 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Guten morgen.

@ Annett:

1. Wo bekomme ich denn Lehm her?

2. Wie mische ich denn den Sand an die Wurzeln? Der fließt doch weg, oder nicht?

3. Kann ich die Erde auch ganz weglassen? Bzw. die Pflanzen direkt auf meine Kokosmatte stellen?


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo, 

etwas geht mir bei allen Themen immer tierisch auf den Keks:
Die Fischgegner

Ich hab auch einen Teich mit Goldfischen, 
und niemand (!!!!!!!!!) hat die __ Molche und __ Frösche 
gezwunden in meinen Teich einzuziehen.

Jaaaaa, ich hab all diese Tiere im Wasser, 
daneben Libellenlarven (jedes Staduim der Entwicklung)
Kaulquappen, komische __ Käfer aller Art....

Ich kenne so viele Teiche, wo das alles zusamen drin ist und
es geht wunderbar.

Wenn also jemand Freude daran hat, neben den natürlichen
Tieren im Teich auch mal einen Fisch anzusehen, 
dann lasst ihn doch einfach...

Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## stepp64 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo Yvonne,

seh ich ja genauso. Es gibt aber immer wieder Leute, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ihren Teich mit Fischen überbevölkern und sich dann über trübes Wasser wundern. Gerade bei der Neuanlage des Teiches sollte man den Erfahrungen der langjährigen Teichjaner vertrauen und die Tipps annehmen. Wenn du in einen 3000l Teich 5 Pflanzen und 20 Goldis setzt wird dies sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen. Anders herum könnte es sicher hinhauen. Eventuell sogar ungefiltert. Ich finde es ja auch besser wenn ich nur ein paar Fische habe (und denen einen Namen geben kann  ) als so eine Überbevölkerung. 

Ganz ohne Fische möchte ich es aber nicht haben, da ich den dreien ganz gerne zuschaue, was sie so treiben. Und wenn ich sie mal nicht sehe ist es auch nicht schlimm. Mich stört es auch nicht, wenn die Goldis den Laich der __ Frösche auffressen. Das würden die in freier Natur ja auch machen. Und was machen wir denn hier? Wir bauen uns ein Stück Natur nach. Und dort gibt es nun mal nicht nur die für uns schönen Seiten, sondern dort geht es für die Tiere und Pflanzen ums überleben. Und wenn Froschlaich in der Nahrungskette ganz unten steht, dann soll es wohl so sein. Warum soll ich da künstlich eingreifen um dies abzustellen? Ich muss auch nicht von jedem Tier ein Exemplar in meinem Teich haben. Bin doch keine Arche Noah. Wem es gefällt, der darf bleiben und wenn nicht kann es wieder gehen.

Fazit: Ich finde ein Teich sollte ruhig auch ein paar Fische haben. Er sollte aber auch funktionieren. Man kann sich doch sowohl an den Pflanzen als auch an den Fischen erfreuen. Und das ganze andere Getier darf gerne bleiben wenn es denen gefällt.


----------



## resape78 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

äääääh, hab ich was verpasst?????

Hier ging es doch nicht um meinen popelligen Fischbestand von meinen 8 Kumpeln: 

Meine Jungs sind unantastbar, bis unsere Katzen oder der __ Reiher kommen, dann haben sie Pech gehabt ( Nahrungskette ) .

Sollte es eine unserer Katzen schaffen, einen zu angeln OHNE reinzufallen, hat sie ihn sich doch redlich verdient 

Ab zum Tiermarkt und nen neuen gekauft, ist kein Problem. 

Aber , meine Frage war doch die, ob ich auch die Erde der Pflanzen komplett entfernen darf oder lieber nicht....


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Dali (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Ich hab die Erde meiner Pflanzen so gut es ging entfernt und danach noch mit Wasser die Wurzeln gespült. 
Dann habe ich die Pflanzen in das Substrat geseztz und fertig! Außer die Seerose, die hat Lehmhaltige Gartenerde bekommen!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## stepp64 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo,

ich glaube wir sind etwas abgeschweift  warum.

Also ich habe die Erde von den Baumarktpflanzen komplett abgespült, so dass die Wurzeln weitestgehend frei lagen. Das wird auch meist hier im Forum so empfohlen.

Die Pflanzen habe ich dann in Maurersand der Körnung 0-2mm gepflanzt. Empfohlen wird auch immer ein Lehm (20%) Sand (80%) Gemisch oder Verlegesand (den hab ich aber unter dieser Bezeichnung bisher nicht im Baumarkt finden können). Feinen Sand (so wie für die Sandkiste) solltest du aber nicht nehmen, da der wohl in den unteren Schichten faulen soll.

Die Pflanzen muckerten dann die ersten Tage ein wenig gekränkt herum (Blätter wurden gelb und sie wuchsen nicht). Inzwischen wachsen sie aber ganz gut und treiben auch aus. Liegt wohl darann, dass sie von der Fettlebe in der Teicherde auf Diät in meinem Sand umgestellt wurden und desshalb ein wenig missmutig waren. Nun scheint ihnen die neue Umgebung aber zu gefallen und sie haben ihren Boykott aufgegeben. 1 

Gruß
Sven

PS: Ich denke die Diskussion um die Fische war eher allgemeiner Art und nicht Speziel auf eine bestimmte Person gemünzt. Sollte meine Katze mal einen Fisch erwischen, kauf ich mir halt auch nen neuen. Die bringt mir aber lieber Wühlmäuse und Vögel mit in die Wohnung und schaut den Fischen nur zu. Selbst aus dem alten 120-Liter Teich hat weder meine noch Nachbars Katze einen der drei Goldis voriges Jahr erwischt.


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo,

melde mich nach 3,5 Tagen Forumstreffen incl. Hin- und Rückfahrt leider erst jetzt. 
Ihr seid wirklich etwas abgeschweift.... 



> 1. Wo bekomme ich denn Lehm her?
> 
> 2. Wie mische ich denn den Sand an die Wurzeln? Der fließt doch weg, oder nicht?
> 
> 3. Kann ich die Erde auch ganz weglassen? Bzw. die Pflanzen direkt auf meine Kokosmatte stellen?



zu 1.
Lehm bekommst Du entweder beim Abbruch alter Lehmhäuser (meist ist der aber mit Stroh :? ) oder Du buddelst mal richtig tief im Garten. Oft ist unterhalb der Grasnarbe eine formbare Masse namens Lehm oder halt nur purer Sand oder Ton oder, oder. 
Du kannst gern auch nur puren Sand oder feinen Kies nehmen. Die Pflanzen wurzeln darin auch recht gut und beziehen Ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser. Das sie zu Beginn dieser Umstellung mickern, liegt sicher auch darian, dass sie in der Teicherde/Blumenerde so gut mit Nährstoffen versorgt wurden, dass wesentlich weniger Wurzeln zur Versorung ausreichten als in dem eher sehr mageren Sand.
zu 2.
Hast Du soo ein riesen Gefälle, dass Dir alles wegrutscht? Ansonsten bleibt doch der Sand/Kies relativ gut liegen.
zu3.
Wie sollen die Pflanzen denn ohne Substrat halten? Der nächste Wind wird sie dann sehr leicht einfach umwehen.... Außerdem bietet das Substrat nicht nur den Wurzeln eine Unterkunft, sondern auch wichtigen Bakkis... zusätzlich oder ausschließlich zum Filter. (je nachdem ob vorhanden oder nicht)


----------



## resape78 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo,

naja, Gefälle ist schon vorhanden, daher fällt Sand schon mal flach.
Lehmboden haben wir bei uns eigentlich nicht sondern sehr harten Knick ( Klei ).

Wenn ich die Pflanzen mit Steinen beschwere? Oder ist die Idee nicht ganz sooo pralle?


Juhu, die erste Nervensäge von einem Frosch ist heute nacht eingezogen. Ich habe Frühschicht und das Vieh muß mich um 01.30 aus dem Bett quaken 

Das Projekt heute:

FROSCH aussiedeln

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo Sascha. 

So mit durch Steine festgeklemmten Pflanzen haben wir auch den Teich meiner Mutter damals ausgestattet. Zusätzlich kamen noch Pflanzkörbe dazu. Sieht bei klarem Wasser halt nicht so toll aus und Du wirst dann seehr wahrscheinlich einen ordentlichen Filter benötigen. Wenn man später die Pflanzen ausdünnen will, hat man Spaß an den vielen schweren Steinen, die unweigerlich mit aus dem Teich gehievt werden wollen. 
Das Substrat ist nicht nur für die Pflanzen, sondern auch für die Bakis da... so ein Kieselstein hat nicht den Bruchteil der Oberfläche, der gleich großen Menge Sand.

Das man __ Frösche laut Naturschutzgesetz nicht umsiedeln darf ist Dir bekannt??
Wenn man sich ein Stück Natur im Garten anlegt, dann nutzen das die Tiere eben auch dankbar. 
Auf betonierten Parkplätzen können die sich halt immer so schlecht fortpflanzen.


----------



## resape78 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi, Annett...
Ich bini doch kein Froschquäler, bloß der Kollege war uns einfach ZU laut.
Ich habe ihn in das Naturschutzgebiet 150 m vom Haus entfernt "entsorgt" 

Da kann er quaken wie ein Waldspecht


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hi,

und in drei Tagen ist er wieder da... oder ein anderer. 
Wenn die kleinen Hüpfer in ein paar Wochen soweit sind, ein neues Revier zu erobern, versuchen sie es in jeder Pfütze (hab ich schon so beobachten können) und in jedem Teich.


----------



## resape78 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

hallo

Wir haben uns geeinigt, wenn der Kumpel wiederkommt, hat er ein Bleiberecht 

Soviel hartnäckigkeit wird belohnt.

Ach ja, das Wasser wird endlich klarer   

Gruß
Sascha


----------

